# kinetic energy



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Whats everyones kinetic energy mines 98#


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Did you calculate that or measure it ?
and how would we go about doing so ?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Arrow speed squared times arrow weight divided by 450250.

My longbow only shoots about 38#.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Mine works out to be just over 74# then.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Wolfey said:


> Whats everyones kinetic energy mines 98#



What's your whole setup?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> What's your whole setup?


Says in his sig - 
"Ross Cardiac 73# ... easton axis n-fused 400"


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Says in his sig -
> "Ross Cardiac 73# ... easton axis n-fused 400"



I saw that, but I meant the WHOLE one. Draw length, total arrow weight, etc. 98# Seems like a TON of KE.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking. I haven't heard of KE that high.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate to say it but its not posible out of that bow with that draw weight.. Usally KE is around the same as your draw weight and at most it will be 15lbs more, but not out of a cardiac. with that bow you would have to shot about 100lbs.


----------



## cornish679 (Oct 12, 2008)

*re*

its not that high with a cardiac maybe with an 82nd or something like that


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

yep its not posible. I just ran his setup through OT2 and put his draw lenght at 30 inches and arrow lenght at 29inches and the arrow should weigh about 400 grains and he should be getting rite at 300fps and 77lbs of KE. Sorry man but its just not possible.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wolfey said:


> Whats everyones kinetic energy mines 98#



Sorry but thats impossible bro.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> What's your whole setup?


No it not for my cardiac its for my alpha max 

27.5" draw length, draw weight 80#,custom strings gained 15fps, 
bow turbow gained 17fps with a 437gr arrow @ 327fps


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wolfey said:


> No it not for my cardiac its for my alpha max
> 
> 27.5" draw length, draw weight 80#,custom strings gained 15fps,
> bow turbow gained 17fps with a 437gr arrow @ 327fps


Still not...


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> Still not...


Yes it is. With that setup it's actually 103.78 ft/lbs


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry had a typo the speed is 317 not 327 which would give me 97.5# of KE not bad for a 27.5" draw.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Wolfey said:


> Sorry had a typo the speed is 317 not 327 which would give me 97.5# of KE not bad for a 27.5" draw.


have you re-measured your draw length since installing the bow turbo ?
the only way I can see that thing working is by bending the cables in, hence using more of the cables, and increasing your draw length and poundage.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

BIGBC said:


> have you re-measured your draw length since installing the bow turbo ?
> the only way I can see that thing working is by bending the cables in, hence using more of the cables, and increasing your draw length and poundage.


Yep thats exactly what it does.. I tried one on my Katera and it started at 29inches exactly then i put the Turbow on and it added 3/4's of an inch. It does the because normally the cable slides back and meets the draw stops but since it will not slide with a bowturbow the cams have to travel farther causing more draw lenght and also more draw weight because it is stressing the limbs more then normal.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

The draw length went up 1/2 inch so I put a different mod in it also the poundage didn't increase at all when I got it set up correctly.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

NocBuster said:


> Yep thats exactly what it does.. I tried one on my Katera and it started at 29inches exactly then i put the Turbow on and it added 3/4's of an inch. It does the because normally the cable slides back and meets the draw stops but since it will not slide with a bowturbow the cams have to travel farther causing more draw lenght and also more draw weight because it is stressing the limbs more then normal.


Seems like a con to me. It actually forces the bow out of intended spec - not what i would consider a good idea.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Marquis 63ft/lbs @60lbs 390gr arrow 271fps
Admiral 71ft/lbs @70lbs 390gr arrow 286fps
82nd 83ft/lbs @70lbs 420gr arrow 297fps

All at 29" DL.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Gary73 said:


> Marquis 63ft/lbs @60lbs 390gr arrow 271fps
> Admiral 71ft/lbs @70lbs 390gr arrow 286fps
> 82nd 83ft/lbs @70lbs 420gr arrow 297fps
> 
> All at 29" DL.


Nice. I wish I had three bows


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

I think I'm going to switch to a heavier string because my arrow sometimes falls off since it's so loose but I like the speed I'm getting and the KE but I should still have about 90# of KE. What do you guys think I should do.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Seems like a con to me. It actually forces the bow out of intended spec - not what i would consider a good idea.


It probably will void the warranty if anything happens.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wolfey said:


> I think I'm going to switch to a heavier string because my arrow sometimes falls off since it's so loose but I like the speed I'm getting and the KE but I should still have about 90# of KE. What do you guys think I should do.


Why do you need so much KE?


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

hoytboy101 said:


> It probably will void the warranty if anything happens.


It does void the warranty. I called hoyt and asked. It also screws up the Cable slide prety bad after you take it off. There are to big marks from the set screws on mine.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

kegan said:


> Why do you need so much KE?


just for fun


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wolfey said:


> just for fun


NOw that's the best reason I've ever heard someone give!

Usually it's some shananigans about getting better pass-throughs lol!


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine is in my signature...


----------

